# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or Fake Test E/Metabol Dbol/Novadex

## RedSnapper812006



----------


## tdoe11

After many years of using pharmacy and ugl products, hands down biotech is my favorite ugl. Very potent stuff, you are most definitely GTG

----------


## RedSnapper812006

was worried because the pills looked the same

----------


## tdoe11

That's the way bio does it. No logos on the pills and they only use one press. They are good, you will see  :Smilie:

----------


## RedSnapper812006

thank you

----------

